# Odom



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

How come no one ever mentions a trade for ODOM? I would love to see Lamar in a Knicks uni..So would he, I'm sure..If the Clips were to do it for Spree, what do you guys think?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think the Clips are interested in dealing Odom since they just dealt Miles and Spree is someone that kind of goes against their youth movement.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Exactly.....Odom has had his share of trade rumors about him, but with Miles gone, the Clippers seem commited to keeping him at least this season.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I think that you have been smoking some from Lamar's stash. There is no way they want Spree. HIs salary is too high (remember, they have players becoming free agents next year. Kandi and Brand, so they need the money to resign them)

Besides, Spree is old and small, Odom young and big
Odom has more potential, and his as good as Spree is now.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Spree might be the best that the Clips could get if they were to trade Odom. Which is exactly why they would not have any interest in trading him. I dont' think that a trade for Sprewell would in any way improve the Clippers team so I doubt that they would be interested in such a trade.


----------



## KashMoney (Aug 27, 2002)

hell yea if we could bring odom here if would give us a talented young player on the court,however he is injuerd for 10 weeks but i would try a make that a 6 player deal so we can also get a young center and point


----------

